# Wanting To Buy 26 Kbrs



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

My Wife and I have decided to upgrade to a an Outback 26 KBRS from a 21RS.
We live in Phoenix, AZ but have not located one for sale as of yet.
Our 21 RS is like new and smells new even and kept under cover, we are hoping to find one in that shape as well.
So if you have one for sale contact me. Thank - Mike


----------



## ArizonaOutback (Jan 22, 2013)

mdmorgan2 said:


> My Wife and I have decided to upgrade to a an Outback 26 KBRS from a 21RS.
> We live in Phoenix, AZ but have not located one for sale as of yet.
> Our 21 RS is like new and smells new even and kept under cover, we are hoping to find one in that shape as well.
> So if you have one for sale contact me. Thank - Mike


We're in Phoenix too. We have a 29BHS for sale if you're interested.


----------

